# خطوات انشاء البرنامج الزمني



## a.m (6 يناير 2007)

اخواني الكرام ( كنت قد وعدت اخا لنا في الملتقى بان اضع مرفق يوضح طريقة انشاء البرنامج الزمني ) و احب ان افي بوعدي اذ انني كتبت ما قدرني الله عليه و لكن للاسف ديق الوقت لن يمكنني من ان اضع كل مايكن ان يغني هذا الموضوع فهو موضوع طويل جدا يتتطلب جهدا ربما لا املك الوقت لتنفيذه . 

لذلك اخواني هذه دعوة لان نجعل هذه الصفحة لمشاركتكم الكريمة في وضع ما يمكن ان نستفيد منه جميعا في وضع الخطوات الاولى لانشاء برنامج زمني ( لا اعني هنا استخدام البرامج , ففي الملتقى ما يغني و ما يعم ) و لكن اتحدث عن الخطوات الاول في التفكير ( كيف ابدء , من اين ابدء , .... كل ما يتعلق بانشاء برنامج زمني ) .

ارجوا ان لا يبخل احد يجد في نفسه المقدرة على اغناء هذا الموضع على ان يشاركنا فيه والله ولي التوفيق اخوكم ( ايمن ) .


----------



## Multisim9 (6 يناير 2007)

شو قصدك بالربنامج الزمني ؟
ما تعتب علينا بس أحياناً الترجمة من لغة تانية غير العربي للعربي تسبب الوقوع بالمغالطات بين أغلب المترجمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وإذا سمحت مثال ؟؟!!


----------



## super_engineer (6 يناير 2007)

I think he want Program of Work


----------



## smasem66 (6 يناير 2007)

اعتقد ان القصد هو ال Schedual


----------



## a.m (6 يناير 2007)

نعم اخوتي هو برنامج العمل ( الفعاليات في المشروع )


----------



## كانو الرياض (6 يناير 2007)

work plan=work schedual= البرنامج الزمني= خطة تنفيذ المشروع
النشاط=الفعالية=task =activity

هذه المترادفات المستخدمة في التخطيط للمشاريع

تحياتي


----------



## a.m (7 يناير 2007)

اخواني الكرام سأتحث قليلا في هذا الموضع عسى ان تصل الفكرة وان نرى مشاركاتكم خصوصا المتخصصون في هذا المجال لنستفيد جميعا من خبرتهم .
**** انشاء البرنامج الزمني أو برنامج العمل *** كما تحبون :


يعتمد انشاء برنامج العمل على حجم العمل نفسه و على الموارد و الايدي العامله المتاحة كما يعتمد على نوع هذا العمل و على مكان تنفيذه .
فكلما كان حجم العمل اكبر احتاج جهدا و وقتا و طاقات اكبر , توفر الامكانات و الايدي العامله و الفنيين بالضرورة يوفر و يقلل من زمن تنفيذ ذلك العمل .
نوع العمل يلعب دورا مهما ايضا فمثلا اعمال الحفر ليست كما اعمال الخرسانة وتنفيذ اعمال الخرسانة في الاساسات مثلا ليست كما هو الحال في الاعمدة أو العقدات , كما ان تنفيذ الاعمدة مثلا في الطابق الارضي ليس كتنفيذه في الطوابق العلوية طبعا من حيث الجهد و الوقت للتنفيذ . 
من الامور المهمة معرفتي بانتاجية الكادر الذي املكه ايضا . 

من هنا يمكن ان نبدء في التفكير في وضع برنامج العمل لمشروع ما هذا ماكنت اود ان تضعوا خبرتكم فيه عسى ان نستفيد جميعا من هذا الموضوع . 
احترامي لكم جميعا اخوكم ايمن


----------



## The Manager (7 يناير 2007)

البرنامج الزمني يعني 
The Work Schedule
or Planing
or Work Progress
و المهندس المسؤول عنه يسمى بـ Planing Engineer
و في البرنامج الزمني يتم تحدي جميع النشاطات (الأعمال ) أو ما يسمى بالإنكليزي بـ Activity or Taskو التي ستتم في المشروع ( من خرسانة و غيرو) بالكامل و كل عمل يحدد بمدته ( مدة بداية النشاط و متى موعد انتهاء النشاط و العلاقة بين هذا النشاط و النشاطات الأخرى في المشروع سواء أكان سيبدأ قبله أو بعده أو بتداخل معه أو البداية معاً أو النهاية معاً ........) 
هذه هي الفكرة الأساسية و الموضوع هو من النوع السهل الممتنع يعني مافيه شي ضعب لكن البداية فيه صعبة جدا
على كل انا جاهز لاي سؤال عن الموضوع حسب خبرتي المتواضعة فيه و عسى ان اقدم ما يفيدكم و يفيدني و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 يناير 2007)

*Project Time Schedule*

مشكورا جدا اخونا الفاضل a.m
ولكل من اضاف له جزيل الشكر

ومما يجب ان نعلمه عن البرنامج الزمني للمشروع (Project time schedule)
هو
ان البرنامج الزمني للمشروع اساس وروح ضبط المشروع ومتابعته من قبل جهاز التنفيذ وجهاز الاشراف

وهو يختص بدراسة بنود المشروع منذ اعمال التحضير (Mobilization) والى مرحلة التسليم الابتدائي للمشروع ( Preliminary handing over)

وخطواته تأخذ جهدا كبيرا في حصر كل البنود وزمن انهاء كل بند وتحديد الموارد (Resources) من عمالة ومواد وتجهيزات وتدفقات مالية وتكاليف وغير ذلك
ويعتبر من تلك البنود التقديمات الفنية للمواد والمخططات لاعتمادها من المشرف الاستشاري

ثم يتم تحديد علاقات البنود ببعضها من حيث توالي الاعمال
بمعنى ما البند الذي يبدأ اولا
ثم بعده اي بند
واي البنود التي يمكن ان تتداخل في مددها الزمنية مع بعضها
واي البنود التي تعتبر حرجة ولا يمكن السماح بتأخيرها

ويتم اعداد البرنامج الزمني بحيث يتناسب مع الوقت الكلي للمشروع
بحيث يبدا مع بداية وقت التعاقد وينتهي بانتهاء المدة الزمنية المتعاقد عليها

وقد ظهرت البرامج المعنية في اعداد البرنامج الزمني للمشروع وساعدت كثيرا في انهائه بشكل مهني جيد مثل برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت (M S Project) وبرنامج بريمافيرا (Primavera)

ومن التيسيرات التي تقدمها تلك البرامج حين يتم تغذيتها ببنود المشروع ومدده الزمنية والموارد والتكاليف والتدفقات المالية انه يمكن ان يخرج لك تقارير لا نهائية حسب ما يحتاجه مدير المشروع من حيث البنود التي تأخرت او البنود التي يجب انهاؤها في فترة زمنية محددة او المتابعة الزمنية للمشروع ككل او مقارنة المدة الزمنية الماضية بما تم انجازه (Work progress) او مقارنة التدفق المالي مع ماتم انجازه من الاعمال 
الى غير ذلك مما لا حصر له من الاستفادات العظيمة التي يسر الله بها ادارة المشروع من خلال تلك البرامج

ويعتبر الاستشاري المشرف مهتما في البرنامج الزمني بالوقت وتتابع الاعمال لعدم تكريس البنود في اخر المشروع بالشكل الذي لن يستطيع المشرف معه متابعة الاعمال

اما المقاول فيتابع التكاليف والتدفق المالي مع المدة الزمنية المنصرمة

ولابد من تعلم تلك البرامج وكيفية ادخال البنود اليها وتغذيتها بمعلومات المشروع كاملة

وللمشرف الاستشاري ان يطلب من المقاول تعديل البرنامج الزمني اذا لم يستطع المقاول اللحاق بالبرنامج تنفيذيا وحتى لا يستمر المشروع بدون دليل زمني للاعمال

هذا ما يحضرني 

واشكر الاخ الزميل صاحب المشروع​


----------



## a.m (7 يناير 2007)

كل الشكر لاخواي الكرام على هذا الشرح المفيد ان شاء الله , جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
فقط اعلق على ما جاء به اخي ( نهر النيييل) ان يتكرم عليا بالحديث ان استطاعة عن ( تغذية البنود ) اي المرحلة الاولى قبل استخدام البرامج . 
بعمنى لو سمحت لي ( قبل ان ادخل المعطيات للبرنامج الذي ارغب في استخدامه لانشاء البرنامج الزمني)

فالفكرة التي اود ان نوصلها لاخواننا هنا - طبعا من كانت هذه تجربته الاولى في انشاء برنامج زمني , أو للطالب , أو حديث التخرج , أو كل من يرد الاستفادة من خبرات الاخرين -
فالفكرة ابدا لم تكن شخصية بقدر ما هيه عامه لنا جميعا - فبحمد الله معرفتي لا بأس بها في هذا المجال و في استخدام تلك البرامج التي تحدثت عنها اخي - 
فكما قلت في بداية الموضع - ان هذا العمل يحتاج جهدا كبير لاتمامه بشكل يجعل منه مرجعا لكل سائل في هذ الملتقى الاغلى علينا , وبالتأكيل انا مثلكمل لا املك الوقت الكافي للاستفاضة في هذا الموضع , فأملي ان يكتب من لدية المقدرة على ما قدره الله عليه عسى ان نصل الى مرجع نستفيد منه جميعا - من الطالب حتى اكثرنا خبرة - فالله العالم و نحن المتعلمون 
اشكر كل من كتب في هذا الموضوع و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 يناير 2007)

a.m قال:


> كل الشكر لاخواي الكرام على هذا الشرح المفيد ان شاء الله , جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
> . . . . . . . . . . بالحديث ان استطاعة عن ( تغذية البنود ) اي المرحلة الاولى قبل استخدام البرامج .
> بعمنى لو سمحت لي ( قبل ان ادخل المعطيات للبرنامج الذي ارغب في استخدامه لانشاء البرنامج الزمني)



تؤمر اخي الفاضل a .m

واسال الله ان يقدرني بان اطرح ولو قليلا عن تحضير البنود لاعداد البرنامج الزمني

وحسب ما يتوفر من وقت

مشكورين جميعا

اخوك م . معماري/ أشرف الكرم​


----------



## a.m (7 يناير 2007)

كل الشكر اخي الكريم هذا املي بكم جميعا في هذا الملتقى العظيم 
و ما يامر عليك ظالم اخي الحبيب
وجزاك الله عنا جميعا كل خير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 يناير 2007)

كمساهمة منى فى توضيح الأعداد للبرنامج الزمنى للمشروع work schdule الخص لكم ما أقوم بة حيث أن عملى الأساسى هو أدارة المشروعات و المكتب الفنى :-
1- project scope أى و قبل كل شىء يتم وضع التصور المبدئى للمشروع سواء كان هذا المشروع يتكون من وحدة واحدة أى عمارة أو فيلا أو وحدة أنتاج معينة أو مشروع كبير يتكون من مشاريع فرعية ( project & sub project ) .
2- يتم رسم ال diagram الخاص ب main project و sub projets التابعة لة مثلا"
مشروع قرية اللوتس السياحية( main project )
المشاريع الفرعية ( sub projects ) 

مبانى الفيلات ( villas )
أعمال الطرق ( roads ) 
أعمال شبكات الصحى و المياة ( sewage & water networks أعمال شبكات الكهرباء ( electric network ).........الخ
3- يسمى الشكل السابق work break down structure WBS 
4- بعد هذة الخطوة يتم عمل WORK DESCRIPTION لكل مشروع فرعى
أى نبدأ فى كتابة بنود الأعمال لكل مشروع ACTIVITY DESCRIPTION
5- يجب عمل حصر مبدئى لجميع أنشطة المشروع والتى سيتم أستخدامها فى تحديد معدلات الأداء و تحميل التكلفة لكل البنود و التى سأقوم بشرحها تفصيليا"
6- يجب على معد البرنامج أن تكون لدية جميع أسعار المواد الخام و أسعار مقاولى الباطن و كذلك أسعار و معدل أداء المعدات الميكانيكية و الشدات الخشبية و المعدنية ( حسب طبيعة المشروع ) 
7- يجب تحليل جميع بنود الأعمال ومعرفة تكلفة الوحدة من هذة البنود سواء م2 أو م3 ( هام جدا" جدا" ) و كمية الخامات المستخدمة لكل وحدة وهذة من المعلومات التى يجب أدخالها على البرنامج الزمنى حتى يمكن الحصول على التقارير الخاصة بأحتياجات العمل و BUDGET COST , وسأقوم بأستكمال باقى الخطوات لاحقا" 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة 
أخوكم م / محمود حازم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 يناير 2007)

نشكر اخونا الفاضل م محمود حازم

واود ايضا اضافة

ان المرحلة الاولى التي تسأل عنها اخونا الفاضل a.m 
هي مرحلة اعداد البنود بمعنى حصرها وتجهيزها لتغذية البرنامج الزمني بها

وايسر طريقة لحصر تلك البنود
الرجوع الى جداول الكميات للمشروع (BOQ)
ويمكن تحليل بعض البنود التي لا تكون مفصلة الى العناصر الاولية لها

وبعد حصر كل البنود 
يتم معرفة ماهي الموارد والقدرات المتاحة وكذلك معدلات الانجاز للعمالة المتاحة والمواد والامكانات الموجودة لدى المقاول
وعن طريق الوقت الكلي للمشروع نستطيع التعامل مع البنود في ضوء الامكانات المتاحة ومعدلات الانجاز ليصبح البرنامج الزمني لمجموع البنود متماشيا مع الوقت الكلي للمشروع


كما يمكن زيادة الموارد والامكانات سواء بزيادة العمالة او زيادة اوقات العمل او دفع وقت وصول المواد لتقليل الزمن المستغرق لتنفيذ البند

وهكذا نستطيع تقليل زمن البنود الى ان نصل الى برنامج زمني يتماشى مع المدة الزمنية المتعاقد عليها للمشروع

واود ان انوه بان المهندس المشرف قد لا يحتاج الى الدخول الى تفاصيل الموارد والتكاليف التي بالبرنامج لكن الذي يهمه هو متابعة انتهاء البنود متوافقة مع برنامج الاستلام الابتدائي بجودة قياسية

وبذلك يمكنه تدقيق البرنامج من حيث مطابقته مع الاستلامات الابتدائية للمشروع ( ان كان الاستلام على مراحل ) و ايضا منطقية تتابع البنود وتواليها مع بعضها دون تعارض 

وحين يتم تغذية البرنامج الحاسوبي بالبنود ينتج لنا المسار الحرج والبنود الحرجة والتي لا يسمح فيها باي تأخير لانه سيؤثر على كل البنود المتوالية بعدها وبالتالي تأخير المشروع.

واشكر الاخ م حازم لاضافته القيمة
حيث انه تفضل بشرح شيء من البرنامج الحاسوبي ( بريمافيرا )

بشكل اعجبني

وننتظر منه المزيد 
جعله الله في موازين اعماله بكل خير​


----------



## a.m (8 يناير 2007)

بارك الله في اخواي الكريمين على هذه الاضاقة الرئعة 

واسئل الله ان يتقبل عملنا جميعا وان يبارك في كل من يسهم في هذا العمل لخدمتنا جميعا في هذا الملتقى 

لقد اثرت ان اضع هذا الشكر لكي يكون لكل من يسهم في هذا العمل - اذ ان الهدف من هذا الموضوع ان نصل الى درسة, بحث متكامل نستفيد منه جميعا - وان نبتعد قدر الامكان عن رسائل الشكر و المجاملات التى تطيل و تملل من يدخل ليستفيد .
وارى ان اسلوب اخي نهر النييل جميل جدا في ان يبدء الحديث بالشكر لمن اسهم ثم المباشرة في وضع ما قدره الله من معلومات . ارجو ان نتبع هذا الاسلوب ان كان ذلك لا بدا منه .
ارجو ان تكون وجهة نظري مقبوله لكم مع كل الحب و الود و الاحترم , اخوكم ايمن


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 يناير 2007)

أخى نهر النييل وأيمن أشكر لكما تقديركم للنبذة التى أشرت فيها لخطوات البدء فى البرنامج الزمنى و أحب أن أوضح أن البدء فى تكوين data للمشروع و خاصة المشتركة لكل المشاريع مثال ذلك أسعار الخامات و المعدات و المقاولين وأنا أخص فى ذلك المقاول الرئيسى و ليس الأستشارى حيث أن المقاول يهمة فى المقام الأول ال cost & time أما الأستشارى فيهمة ال time مع الوضع فى الأعتبارأنة فى حالة أستعانة المقاول الرئيسى بمقاولى باطن يتم الزامهم ببرنامج زمنى مظغوط نسبيا"حتى يكون المقاول الرئيسى فى safe side جهة الأستشارى0
يستحسن أنشاء ملفات خاصة بالأسعار و الخامات و المقاولين على برنامج excel ومستعد لأرسال نموذج قمت بعملة فى مشروعى بالجامعة الأمريكية فى القاهرة ونال أستحسان اللجنة التى ناقشتنى فى المشروع 0 ولأى زميل يطلب منى الملفات رجاء أرسال e mail لأرسلة لة فورا"0
وأحب أن أضيف أننى قمت بعمل مستخلص مقاول الباطن عن طريق البريمافيرا مباشرة" بمجرد عمل update للبرنامج و عن طريق report writer وبعض المعادلات التى نغذى بها البريمافيرا لجعلها تشعر بالأرقام الحسابية ومستعد أيضا" لكتابة جميع هذة الخطوات لتعم الفائدة
لكم جميعا" تحياتى 
 أخوكم م / محمود حازم


----------



## a.m (8 يناير 2007)

*المراحل الاولى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ساتحدث هنا عن المدد التى اقدرها لانجاز بد ما في العمل 
1- اعمال الحفر : كيف احدد المدة الزمنية لاتمام اعمال الحفر مثلا 
سنجد ان طبيعة الحفر و نوع التربة و درجة القساوة من اهم العوامل التى تؤثر على مدة اتمام العمل كما ان توفر الاليات من العوامل المؤثرة ايضا بشكل كبير , فمثلا عندما تكون التربة ذات قساوة عالية بالتأكيد ذلك سيضاف الجهد و الوقت لاتمام العمل و العكس صحيح كما ان كل زيادة في الاعماق بالضرورة تزيد من احتمال زيادة في مدة التنفيذ , ذلك ان زيادة الاعماق تؤثر في اكثر من اتجاه ( احتمالات الانهيار, صعوبة الحركة بالنسبة للاليات , ... ) , نوع الاليات المستخدمة و المتاحة له دور كبير فاذا توفرت لديه الالية المناسبة حسب طبيعة التربة ذلك يقلل من مدة التنفيذ مثلا , كما ان توفر و قرب المكبات لناتج الحفر يلعب دورا مهما . طبيعة الحفر هل هو تسوية للموقع ام للاساسات ؟ اعمال التسوية للموقع عادة تكون اسهل و اسرع وذلك اولا لان العمل مفتوح - سراحي- كما انه غالبا يكون الحفر في الطبقات العلوية ذات الصلابة المتدنية , بينما اعمال الحفر للاساسات تكون محصورة ويدخل في اتمامها الايدي العاملة بالاضافة للاليات ( الايدي العالمة من اجل التحرير و ازالة التربة المفككة بعد انتهاء عمل الاليات ) 
2- خرسانة النظافة :
تعتمد مدة التنفيذ بالدرجة الاولى على كيفية الصب ( موقعي أو جاهز) و على الكادر الفني و توفر المعدات و غالبا تحتاج زمنا ليس بالطويل لاتمامها اذ ان حجم العمل ليس كبيرا في الغالب كما ان الكادر المنفذ قليل -نجاري طوبار و عمال فقط - 
3- الخرسانة المسلحة للقواعد و الاساسات :
تعتمد مدة التنفيذ على حجم العمل و توفر الكادر و طريقة الصب وعلى خطة التنفيذ وعلى توفر التجهيزات و المعدات , عندما يكون حجم العمل كبير - نحتاج الى تقسيم العمل الى مراحل - 
هنا سنجد ان كل هذه العوامل تؤثر بعضها في بعض بشكل مباشر 
توفر المعدات و الكادر و وضع خطة عمل مناسبة يقلل من فترة التنفيذ فمثلا حتى اتم صب قاعدة ما احتاج الى النجار و الحداد ( ينهي النجار المرحلة الاولى و بعده يعمل الحداد ثم يعود النجار الاتمام اعمال الدعم و التثبيت ) ثم بعد الانتهاء من الصب يقوم النجار باعمال الفك و التنضيف كل ذلك هو من مدة التنفيذ , وهكذ 

ان شاء الله لنا رجعة ثانية و شكر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 يناير 2007)

الزميل am بطبيعة الحال عند دراستك للمشروع لعمل برنامج زمنى ستضع جميع ال resources التى تتوافر لديك وكذلك تقارير التربة و المواصفات الفنية لجميع الأعمال مع ضرورة الوضع فى الأعتبار أن ال logice فى ترتيب أولويات بدء كل بند هامة جدا" وكذلك فأنت فى أى مرحلة من المشروع تستطيع التحكم فى ال resources أما بزيادتها لأختصار الوقت أو تقليلها وخاصة" على الأنشطة غير الحرجة حتى لا تؤثر على زمن أنهاء المشروع و كل ذلك من المفترض أن تدرس جيدا" مع ال top manager أو متخذ القرار والكلام فى ذلك يحتاج الى مجلدات ولكن نحن فى هذا المقام نضع رؤوس أقلام فقط لتكون أرشادية دون تفاصيل لأن كل مشروع لة ظروفة من حيث المكان و المواصفات وأهمية الوقت بالنسبة للأنجاز مثل المشاريع القومية مثلا" ( كبارى - أنفاق - محطات ) و أحب أن أسالك سؤال ( هل عملك يتعلق بالبرامج الزمنية )
مع تحياتى ، زميلك المخلص 
م/ محمود حازم عياد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 يناير 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> يستحسن أنشاء ملفات خاصة بالأسعار و الخامات و المقاولين على برنامج excel ومستعد لأرسال نموذج قمت بعملة فى مشروعى بالجامعة الأمريكية فى القاهرة ونال أستحسان اللجنة التى ناقشتنى فى المشروع 0 ولأى زميل يطلب منى الملفات رجاء أرسال e mail لأرسلة لة فورا"0
> 
> أخوكم م / محمود حازم



اخي الفاضل

اشكر لك مبادرتك بارسال الملف
ولو تفضلت بارساله لي اكون شاكرا
على

aalkaram على ال يا هو 

او محاولة رفعه هنا بالموضوع 


مشكورا جزيل الشكر


----------



## a.m (8 يناير 2007)

ان مطر هنا ان اتجاوز ما طلبته سابقا في عدم الاكثار في رسائل الشكر فمعذرة منكم 
اذ لابد من ان اقدم كل شكري و تقديري لاخي محمود حازم عيد ( نعم اخي كل ما قلته صحيح ) لكن هدفي ان يضع كل مقتدر ما بوسعه و حسب طبيعة عمله لتكون الفائده اعم و اشمل , و ليس بالضرورة ان نفصل تمام التفصيل , اما مجال عملي اخي فهو في المقاولات و تنفيذ المشاريع ( فالبرامج الزمنية من متطلبات عملي لكني لست مختصا في هذا المجال ) 
كما اتمنى ان ترفع الملف في هذا الموضع كما قلت سابقا لتكون الفائدة عامه اخي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 يناير 2007)

الأخ نهر النييل تم أرسال ملف لكم يشمل مشروع بسيط لعمارة شامل الأنشطة و حصرها و تحليل البنود و أختيار الأكواد و كذلك علاقات البنود مع بعضها 
أرجو أن يكون مفيد لكم 
أخوك م / محمود حازم


----------



## a.m (9 يناير 2007)

اخي محمود حازم عيد ان لم يكن بالامكان ارفاق الملف هنا فارجو ان ترسله لي على amjm200 على ال يا و تفضل جزيل الشكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 يناير 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي محمد حازم

ولقد وصلني الملف مشكورا
ووجدته ملفا يحوي الكثير من المعلومات الجيدة جدا عن المعدلات والتكاليف


اشكرك متمنيا عليك ان ترفعه هنا في نفس الموضوع ان امكن

حتى يكون الملف باسمك 
فانت صاحبه
والجدير بان تطرحه انت مشكورا

وتبقى دعوات الناس كلها لك انت يا عزيزي الفاضل حازم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يناير 2007)

أشكر لجميع الأخوة و خاصة" الأخ المهندس على الكريم رسالتة التى أرسلها لى وفعلا" سأقوم بأنزال هذا الملف على الموقع و سأضيف علية طريقة عمل مستخلص لمقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا مباشرة" ولكن هذة data ستحتاج عدة ملفات سأقوم بتحميلها تدريجيا" مع تسمية كل ملف ( أدارة مشروعات 1 أو 2 أو 3 ..........الخ حتى يتم أنهاء كل الملفات 
مع تمنياتى لأخوانى المهندسين بالتوفيق
م/ محمود حازم عياد
0101497118


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يناير 2007)

الى الأخوة الأعزاء فى ملتقى المهندسين مرفق لكم ملفات عبارة عن مشروع كامل بريمافيرا excel تحوى الملفات على الآتى :-
1- مقدمة عن المشروع ووصف لة مع وصف أحد وحدات المشروع ( عمارة ) والتى تم عمل البرنامج الزمنى لها .
2- يحوى الملف تليل كامل تقريبا" لمعظم بنود الأعمال سواء الخرسانات أو التشطيبات ومعدل هذة الخامات و المصنعيات للوحدة ( م2 أو م3 أو عدد ........الخ ) فقط يحتاج الملف من المستخدم تحديث الأسعار حسب المنطقة التى سيتم عمل البرنامج بهاز
3- يحوى الملف BOQ كاملة للبنود وكذلك مافات البريمافيرا من أختيار ال ACTIVITY CODE
و ACTIVITY ID وكذلك CALENDER , TYPE OF WORK CODE 
4- يحوى الملف مقدمة بسيطة عن نسب البنود التى ستستخدم فى عمل المستخلص للمقاول من البريمافيرا مثال ذلك فأن بند خرسانة مسلحة يحوى ( نجارة + حدادة + صب خرسانة ) كل بند لة نسبتة حسب التحليل الذى تم عملة للبند .
5- يحوى الملف حساب ال BUDGET COST لجميع البنود .
يجب مراعاة أن الجداول التى عنوانها RESOURCE /UNIT هامة جدا" جدا" حيث سيتم عن طريقها تغذية برنامج البريمافيرا بهذة الDATA حتى يمكن عمل تقارير عن جميع أنشطة المشروع بما فيا موقف المقاولين كحجم أعمال أو ماليا" عن طريق المستخلص أو للتعامل مع أدارة المشروع أوالأدارة العليا أو لطلب الخامات أو الرسومات ...............الخ 
يجب مراعاة أن يكون لمهندس البرامج ملفات خاصة بجميع الأسعار من مواد ، مصنعيات ، معدات
مع ضرورة الأهتمام بمعدلات الأداء .
وحتى لا أطيل عليكم سأواصل موافاتكم بما يمكننى أن أقدمة من سابق خبرة فى هذا المجال وحاليا" أحاول أن أربط برنامج EXCEL ب PRIMAVERA 5 لأنى أعتبر مستخدم جديد للبريمافيرا5 
اليكم الرابط الخاص بالملفات مع وعد منى بأن يكون هناك المزيد .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
أخوكم 
م /
محمود حازم عياد
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/b0e2f4/*

*http://www.filefactory.com/file/56bef7/*


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يناير 2007)

الى الأخوة الأعزاء فى ملتقى المهندسين مرفق لكم ملفات عبارة عن مشروع كامل بريمافيرا excel تحوى الملفات على الآتى :-
1- مقدمة عن المشروع ووصف لة مع وصف أحد وحدات المشروع ( عمارة ) والتى تم عمل البرنامج الزمنى لها .
2- يحوى الملف تحليل كامل تقريبا" لمعظم بنود الأعمال سواء الخرسانات أو التشطيبات ومعدل هذة الخامات و المصنعيات للوحدة ( م2 أو م3 أو عدد ........الخ ) فقط يحتاج الملف من المستخدم تحديث الأسعار حسب المنطقة التى سيتم عمل البرنامج بها.
3- يحوى الملف BOQ كاملة للبنود وكذلك مافات البريمافيرا من أختيار ال ACTIVITY CODE
و ACTIVITY ID وكذلك CALENDER , TYPE OF WORK CODE 
4- يحوى الملف مقدمة بسيطة عن نسب البنود التى ستستخدم فى عمل المستخلص للمقاول من البريمافيرا مثال ذلك فأن بند خرسانة مسلحة يحوى ( نجارة + حدادة + صب خرسانة ) كل بند لة نسبتة حسب التحليل الذى تم عملة للبند .
5- يحوى الملف حساب ال BUDGET COST لجميع البنود .
يجب مراعاة أن الجداول التى عنوانها RESOURCE /UNIT هامة جدا" جدا" حيث سيتم عن طريقها تغذية برنامج البريمافيرا بهذة الDATA حتى يمكن عمل تقارير عن جميع أنشطة المشروع بما فيا موقف المقاولين كحجم أعمال أو ماليا" عن طريق المستخلص أو للتعامل مع أدارة المشروع أوالأدارة العليا أو لطلب الخامات أو الرسومات ...............الخ 
يجب مراعاة أن يكون لمهندس البرامج ملفات خاصة بجميع الأسعار من مواد ، مصنعيات ، معدات
مع ضرورة الأهتمام بمعدلات الأداء .
وحتى لا أطيل عليكم سأواصل موافاتكم بما يمكننى أن أقدمة من سابق خبرة فى هذا المجال وحاليا" أحاول أن أربط برنامج EXCEL ب PRIMAVERA 5 لأنى أعتبر مستخدم جديد للبريمافيرا5 
اليكم الرابط الخاص بالملفات مع وعد منى بأن يكون هناك المزيد .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
أخوكم 
م /
 محمود حازم عياد
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/b0e2f4/*

*http://www.filefactory.com/file/56bef7/*


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يناير 2007)

بالنسبة للملفات السابق أرسلها لكم أوضح أن هناك جدول لبنود الأعمال وعلاقتها ببعضها relationship فأذا قام أى مستخدم لبرنامج البريمافيرا بعد عمل ال dictionries حسب الموجود فى الملف يمكنة أدخال هذة العلاقات و الأنشطة على new project يختارة حسب الرغبة ليكون الملف متكامل وأى زميل يحتاج الى أى سؤال فى كيفية أدخال ال resources أو عمل التقارير أيا" كانت فسأشرح لة الطريقة بأسلوب بسيط للغاية.
أخوكم م/ محمود حازم عياد


----------



## a.m (11 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي محمود بس ياريت لو اتغير هالموقع ارجوك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يناير 2007)

الأخ am أرجو أرشادى الى أى موقع آخر أستطيع رفع الملفات الى الوقع بواسطتة و مبدئيا" سأرسل لك على e-mail الخاص بكم مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أننى عرفت هذا الموقع من خلال زميل فى الملتقى قمت برفع برنامج بريمافيرا 5 لة
أرجو أرسال الموقع سريعا" لأتمكن من رفع الملفات اليكم مع وجود نماذج ممتازة عندى للحصر ودراسة الأسعار للبنود بأسلوب آخر 
أخوك 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## a.m (11 يناير 2007)

اخي محمود جزاك الله كل خير لحرصك و اهتمامك و تجاوبك السريع اشكرك مرة اخرى اخي الغالي 
يمكن رفع الملفات عن طريق هذا الموقع
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?action=idx
ولك اخي كل الاحترام و الود


----------



## a.m (11 يناير 2007)

اخي حازم ال***** مكتوب في الاعلى ناقص فقط الـ هو( يا هو)


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يناير 2007)

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=lkj23YxXt الرابط على ملفات البريمافيرا للأخ am أرجو أن تستفيد من هذا الملف وكذلك باقى الزملاء الأعزاء محمود حازم


----------



## a.m (11 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمود حازم تم رفع الملف بنجاح جزاك الله كل خير
اخواني تفضلوا حملوا من هنا و لا تنسوا اخونا (محمود حازم 
من دعائكم


----------



## sam_uclan (12 يناير 2007)

Hi Any One Can Help Me I Have Assissment In Project Managment ??


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 يناير 2007)

to sam_uclan write the assignment to know at any pranch of project management you need ahelp
ENG / MAHMOUD HAZEM AYAD


----------



## a.m (13 يناير 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> بالنسبة للملفات السابق أرسلها لكم أوضح أن هناك جدول لبنود الأعمال وعلاقتها ببعضها relationship فأذا قام أى مستخدم لبرنامج البريمافيرا بعد عمل ال dictionries حسب الموجود فى الملف يمكنة أدخال هذة العلاقات و الأنشطة على new project يختارة حسب الرغبة ليكون الملف متكامل وأى زميل يحتاج الى أى سؤال فى كيفية أدخال ال resources أو عمل التقارير أيا" كانت فسأشرح لة الطريقة بأسلوب بسيط للغاية.
> أخوكم م/ محمود حازم عياد



اخي العزيز محمود حازم ارجو ان تسهب في هذا الموضوع و ان تثق تماما اننا نتابعك اولا باول حتى ان لم ترى الردود على مشاركاتك فعملك لله الذي اسئله و نسأله جميعا ان يجعله في صالح اعمالك يا اخي 
اخوك ايمن


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 يناير 2007)

الى الأخ العزيز أيمن أذا فتحت الملف الذى أرسلتة لكم ستجد جدول بعنوان activiteis durations & relationship هذا الجدول هو مشروع بريمافيرا فما عليك سوى أن تفتح new project و تضيف الى activity code & activity id ال codes الموضحة فى نفس الملف كل ذلك تجدة تحت القائمة المنسدلة ل data وبعد أدخالك لل data أرجو أن تعرفنى بذلك حتى أستطيع أن أكمل معك كيفية تحميل جميع الresources و كذلك ال cost categories ( مراكز التكلفة ) والتى منها تستطيع عمل أى تقرير فى البريمافيرا لة علاقة بالخامات أو المعدات أو العمالة
م / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## a.m (14 يناير 2007)

*اخي الكريم محمود*

لم اجد في الملف اي من تلك العناوين :81: و بعد اذنك سأحمل الملف هنا في الموقع :3: لتطلع علية و تبلغنا بملاحظاتك :63: 
اقصد الملف الذي رفعته لنا عن طريق موقع اخر 
و تقبل مني خالص الشكر اخي و جزاك الله كل خير :55: 
اخوك ايمن


----------



## sam_uclan (14 يناير 2007)

Hi ENG / MAHMOUD HAZEM AYAD
Thanks, I would be happy if u give me hand in any Microsoft office project in [build industry factory like plastic factory or another the activity in this project in table with time , duration and cost ,,].. I have all steps but it is so difficult with me to make this activity...


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 يناير 2007)

أخى أيمن أرجو أن تتصفح الملف بتأنى ستجد فى sheet2(2 الذى يوجد فية جدول بأسم activities duration & relationship وأنا متأكد من ذلك وهو عبارة عن مشروع كامل يحوى العلاقات بين البنود ( حسب ال logice ) ويتبقى فقط تحويل ذلك الى بريمافيرامن الأكسل


----------



## a.m (16 يناير 2007)

حاضر اخي الكريم محمود و جزاك الله كل خير اخي ولكن ان لم افلح لا لا لا حتى لو افلحت فلا غنا عنك اخي الكريم فنحن بحاجة لخبرتك و جزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 يناير 2007)

الأخ أيمن نسيت بأن أوضح لك أننى أقصد بالقائمة المنسدلة data أنك داخل برنامج البريمافيرا و تقوم بأدخال ال data التى هى عبارة عن المعلومات المرسلة لكم على excel لأن الأكسل فقط لتجهيز المعلومات وبعدها أدخل كل ذلك الى البريمافيرا أرجو أن يكون الشرح كافى و لك شكرى لأهتمامك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 يناير 2007)

To Sam_uclan Send Your E Mail I Have Tow Types Of Projects You Need 1- Medical Factory2- Chemical Factory I Will Send Them As Excel To Illustrate The Type Of Activities To You And The Types Of Work Like As Electromechanice - Airconditioning System - Fire Fihting - Finishing Works - Ordinary Works Eng \ Mahmoud Hazem Ayad


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 يناير 2007)

أخى العزيز أيمن سأرسل لك ملف أقوم حاليا" بأنهائة عبارة عن دراسة تحليلية لمعظم بنود الأعمال مربوطة بملف كامل لأسعار الخامات و كذلك مربوطة بجدول حصر الحديد لأيجاد تكلفة الخرسانة و مربوطة بملف الضرائب و التأمينات ليكون عندك فى النهاية جداول ثلبتة لأى مكان فى العالم فقط تحتاج فى كل مكان عمل Update للأسعار حيث أن النماذج مربوطة بمعادلات و يمكنك أضافة أى عدد من البنود كما تشاء 0 مع تحياتى محمود حازم عيـــاد


----------



## sam_uclan (17 يناير 2007)

My email smkashoob*uclan.ac.uk


----------



## sam_uclan (17 يناير 2007)

My email smkashoob*uclan.ac.uk


----------



## a.m (17 يناير 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى العزيز أيمن سأرسل لك ملف أقوم حاليا"



بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي 
اخي العزيز لقد و جد الجدول فلك الشكر اخي ولكن في الحقيقة لم استطع نقل البيانات الى p3 اذا بالامكان ان توضح لنا كيف نقوم بنقل البيانات من الاكسل الى p3 ارجو ان تتحملني اخي اعرف فقد اثقلت عليك 

بالطبع اخي قمت بتحويل الملف الى 
lotus123
لكن لم استطع المتابعه لو بالامكان الايضاح اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 يناير 2007)

what is the mining of * in your e-mail ( sam_uclan) becuse i want to send the files to you now .


----------



## sam_uclan (17 يناير 2007)

*its email


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 يناير 2007)

الى الأخ العزيز أيمن أنا لم أقصد أن تقوم بعمل EXOPRT من EXCEL الى بريمافيرا ولكن المعلومات المرسلة لك تعتبر فقط تجهيز لل DATA لتسهيل أدخال المعلومات لبرنامج البريمافيرا 
لذلك عليك فتح مشروع جديد على البريمافيرا والبدأ فى أدخال المعلومات المتاحة فى الجداول الموجودة فى الملف وسأرتب لك الخطوات كما يلى :- 
1- يتم فتح مشروع جديد فى برنامج بريمافيرا
2- يتم أدخال ال DATA وهى ( dictionaries ) و تفاصيلها هى
ACTIVITY CODE 
ACTIVITY ID
CALENDER 
3- يتم البدء فى أضافة الأنشطة add activities حسب الموضح فى الجدول المرسل لكم
و بجوار كل نشاط id الخاص بة وكذلك زمن تنفيذ النشاط OD ( original durations 
4- بعد الأنتهاء من أدخال جميع الأنشطة فى البريمافيرا يتم البدء فى تنفيذ العلاقات بين البنود
و الطريقة السهلة المتبعة فى ذلك هى كالآتى :- 
1- click F7 ( لأظهار activity form ) أسفل الصفحة 
2- بعد أظهار activity form يظهر فى أعلى هذا ال window أيقونة مكتوب عليها 
succ أى النشاط التالى والكلمة التى تعنى هذا هى successors 
بعمل click على هذة الأيقونة يظهر window خاص بأدخال الأنشطة التالية بعلاقات 
هى SS و FS و SF وهى ( START TO START او FINISH TO START أو START TO FINISH ) وجميع هذة العلاقات ستجدها مرتبة و موجودة فى الجدول حسب الترتيب المنطقى للأنشطة 
وحتى الآن ليس هناك طريقة محددة للبدء بعمل امشروع EXCEL ثم عمل EXPORT على PRIMAVERA حيث أن ذلك يتطلب دراسة كيفية جعل برنامج EXCEL يشعر ب ال ACTION 
الخاص بتطبيق العلاقات فى البريمافيرا وقد حاولت أن أسجل ماكرو عند عمل EXPORT من البريمافيرا الى الأكسل و لم أجد نتيجة وجارى المحاولة و بأذن اللة سأصل لها و حاليا" نجحت فى عمل مستخلص لمقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا عن طريق REPORT WRITER مباشرة" عند عمل UPDATE للبرنامج 
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت المطلوب وتحت أمرك فى أى أستفسار و أنا عند و عدى لك بأرسال ملف كامل للأسعار أفضل بكثير من المرسل لكم 
أخوك محمود حازم


----------



## a.m (18 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمود 
كل الشكر و العرفان اخي الحبيب لقد اوضحت بتمام التفصيل و لا اعتقد ان احدا يمكن ان تخفى عليه الامور بعد ذلك الشرح . 
في الحقيقة اخي محمود عندما طرحت هذا الموضوع للنقاش لم اكن اتوقع ان يشاركني احدا فيه ولم اكن اتوقع ان اصل الى ما قد اوصلتنا اليه من امور لا اخفي عليك كنت اجهلها تماما في p3 و الفضل لك بعد الله اخي الحبيب . 
و عندي اقتراح لا اعرف ان كان يناسبك ؟!!!
(كما قال اخونا نهر النييل في بداية الموضوع ) ان تطرح انت الموضوع من البدية اخي اي يمكن ان تبدأ بشرح مختصر لمشروع ما و كيفية العمل مع الفاعليات ومن ثم تنظيمها في الـ اكسل مثلا و من ثم التطرق الادخالها الى الـ p3 و من ثم الخوض في برنامج الـ p3 هو مجرد اقتراح بتمني اخي الحبيب
و ان شاء الله ستجد الاهتمام من عدد كبير جدا لهذا الموضوع فقد استشعرت ذلك من خلال تسائل كثير من الزملاء حول الموضوع و طبعا انا منهم ( و ان شاء الله ينالك ثوب الله عنا جميعا ) 
مع خالص شكري و امتناني لاهتمامك و جهدا الا متناهي 
اخوك ايمن مهنا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 يناير 2007)

أخى العزيز أيمن مهنا أنا على أستعداد لشرح مشروع كامل و توضيح جميع المراحل حتى مرحلة أدخال المواد الخام و التكاليف للأنشطة و حتى طريقة عمل التقارير و كذلك عمل المستخلص للمقاول و لكن هل طريقة الشرح هذة ستكون كافية أم يلزم عمل صور لكل window يتم أستخدامة فى البريمافيرا ولكننى لا أعرف كيف أقوم بذلك فهل هناك برنامج يساعد على تنفيذ شرح مصور واذا وجد أرجو أفادتى بة لأن المعلومات التى لدى كثيرة جدا" أن شاء اللة و أريد أن ينتفع بها أكبر عدد من الزملاء رجاء الأفادة ونفس هذا الرجاء لأخى نهر النييل 
أخوكم / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 يناير 2007)

أخوانى و أنا أتصفح الملتقى وجدت فى باب (أدارة المشاريع فى الملتقى ) مساهمة رائعة من أحد الزملاء و يعرض فيها شرح مبسط للبريمافيرا بالفيديوشىء رائع بصحيح أرجو زيارة الموقع لأنة سيساعد كثيرا" فى أستكمال باقى التفاصيل بعد ذلك حسب وعدى لكم


----------



## a.m (18 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمود حازم 
من و جهة نظري الشخصية ارى ان طريقة الشرح كافية حتى ان لم يتم الحاق الصور فيها فأسلوبك اخي و بلا مجاملة جميل و سهل , استطعت ان تصل الى عقولنا و قلوبنا بكل سلاسة و يسر .

اما اذا كان بالامكان ارفاق الصور فيمكن اتباع ما يلي اخي حسب ما اذكر فقد مضى على استخدامي لذلك فترة طويلة , لذلك ارجو من اخوتي ان اخطأ ان يقوموا بالايضاح مشكورين 

و سأتحدث بالعربي الان لغتي E مش كتير 

اخي تقف على الشكل المراد اخذ شكله أو هيئته و بزر الماوس الايمن كلك فتختار نسخ خاص ثم على الورقة المراد لصق ذلك الشكل عليها نقوم بعملية الصق الخاص ثم يمكنك ان تجري عملية التحرير عليه والتى تساعدك على اختيار ما يلزمك من الشكل أو اضافة اي شئ عليه ( نص , رقم , .... ) 
ارجو ان يكون هذا واضح و صحيح . مع كل الحب و الاحترام اخوك ايمن


----------



## eccnw (19 يناير 2007)

في البدء تحتاج إلى تصنيف الأعمال 
تحديد ترتيب تنفيذ المهام 
تحديد الكميات اللازمة للتنفيذ 
تحديد الأزمنه 
تحديد العلاقات مابين المهام


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 يناير 2007)

الأخ eccnw أعتقد أن الملف الذى قمت بانزالة فى الموقع منذ فترة بسيطة تستطيع منة أن تتعرف على كيفية البدء فى المشروع من بداية PROJECT SCOPE  وحتى تصل الى مرحلة كتابة REPORTS كاملة للمشروع أرجو الرجوع لملف الEXCEL السابق طرحة للموقع و سأقوم بأستكمال ملف الأسعار الجديد لفائدة الجميع وجارى أستكمالة لطرحة فى الموقع


----------



## زبادى (20 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي عل هذة المعلومات


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 يناير 2007)

مشاركتك أخونا الحبيب م/أشرف أثرت الموضوع و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## a.m (24 يناير 2007)

*اخي محمود حازم هذه هديتي لك*



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> هل طريقة الشرح هذة ستكون كافية أم يلزم عمل صور لكل window يتم أستخدامة فى البريمافيرا ولكننى لا أعرف كيف أقوم بذلك فهل هناك برنامج يساعد على تنفيذ شرح مصور واذا وجد أرجو أفادتى بة لأن المعلومات التى لدى كثيرة جدا" أن شاء اللة و أريد أن ينتفع بها أكبر عدد من الزملاء رجاء الأفادة ونفس هذا الرجاء لأخى نهر النييل
> أخوكم / محمود حازم عياد



لك الطريقة ان شاء الله من هذا الموقع 

http://www.tech4c.com/vb/showthread.php?p=25582


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (26 يناير 2007)

أخى أيمن شكرا" على هديتك ولقد بدأت بالفعل فى أعداد الشرح الكامل لمشروع و سيكون نفس المشروع المرسل لكم على الأكسل ولكن سأدعمة بالشرح والصور لمراحل عمل البرنامج 
مع تحياتى


----------



## a.m (26 يناير 2007)

اسأل الله لك التوفيق اخي محمود و نحن معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 فبراير 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء بدأت فى شرح مثال لبرنامج بريمافيرا كامل على باب أدارة المشاريع فى الملتقى
أرجو الرجوع لهذا الباب وأبداء الرأى لأتمكن من تحسين أسلوب الشرح ولقد قسمت الشرح الى أجزاء بدأت حاليا" بالجزء الأول وأنا مستعد للأجابة على أى سؤال والمناقشة مع أى زميل للوصول الى المعرفة الصحيحة وأدعو اللة عز وجل أن يتقبل منى هذا العمل .
وقبل أن أختم كلامى لى مشاركة فى قسم الهندسة المدنية أطلب فيها من الأخوة أرشادى الى كيفية تحميل الملفات الكبيرة و التى لا تتجزأ ( 600 mb حيث أن لدى موسوعة أمريكية لكافة فروع الهندسة و أريد طرحها فى الموقع لتعم الفائدة وقد طلبت هذا الطلب منذ أكثر من خمسة أيام 
أرجو لمن عندة الحل التكرم بأرشادى الية مع قبول شكر
أخوكم 
محمود حـــازم عيـــــــاد


----------



## a.m (1 فبراير 2007)

*بارك الله فيك اخي محمود*


----------



## Eng.Boba (15 فبراير 2007)

اس:
أرسل أصلا بواسطة محمود حازم عياد 

يستحسن أنشاء ملفات خاصة بالأسعار و الخامات و المقاولين على برنامج excel ومستعد لأرسال نموذج قمت بعملة فى مشروعى بالجامعة الأمريكية فى القاهرة ونال أستحسان اللجنة التى ناقشتنى فى المشروع 0 ولأى زميل يطلب منى الملفات رجاء أرسال e mail لأرسلة لة فورا"0

أخوكم م / محمود حازم 



ممكن حضرتك تبعتلى الملف على الاميل بتاعى ولك منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
BOBA433LOVE على الهوت ميل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (15 فبراير 2007)

الزميل eng.boba الملف جارى تجهيزة حاليا" حيث أننى أقوم حاليا" بأضافة بنود جديدة 
ليكون شامل تقريبا" وساقوم بتحميلة فى الملتقى فى أدارة المشاريع حيث أننى أقوم حاليا"
بشرح مثال لبرنامج بريمافيرا كامل وأنهيت الجزء الأول و الثانى أما الجزء الثالث فهو ملف
الأسعار الجارى تجهيزة حاليا" وتستطيع مشاركتنا بالدخول الى أدارة المشاريع حيث قمت 
اليوم بتنشيط الرابط لملفات البريمافيرا 
المهندس / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Eng.Boba (15 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه :75: :75: 

وقد ارفقت ملف بيه بعض نقاط شرح لبرنامج البرايمافيرا 
وهذا الملف من اعداد مهندس معتز ابراهيم علام 
وهو مهندس فى شركه المقاولين العرب 
وقد سعدت باخد كورس فى البرايمافيرا معه 
واى حد عايز اى مساعدة انا تحت امرة بخبرتى المتواضعه فى البريمافيرا
وكمان انا مشروع التخرج بتاعى فى مجال ادارة المشروعات ودعواتكم ليه عشان اجيب فيه امتياز يارب :12: 

ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
ENG.BOBA
بكالريوس هندسه قسم تشيد وبناء​
ويمكنكم تنزل الملف من هذا الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/10642424/26d201fa/Primavera_course_p3_final.html?


----------



## a.m (15 فبراير 2007)

> واى حد عايز اى مساعدة انا تحت امرة بخبرتى المتواضعه فى البريمافيرا
> وكمان انا مشروع التخرج بتاعى فى مجال ادارة المشروعات ودعواتكم ليه عشان اجيب فيه امتياز يارب



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

كما ادعوك للاطلاع على الكتاب الذي ارفقه لنا الاخ محمود حازم مشكورا و الموجود في ملتقى الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع 
وهذا الرابط اخي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44251


----------



## ashrafs3000 (2 مارس 2007)

عزيزى عجبنى موضوعك بشدو وحاولت التحميل ولك الراوبط غيرموجودة 
برجاء اعادة الرفع او ارسالها لى على البريد الاتي [email protected] gmail.com
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم .


----------



## a.m (2 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
و اهلا بك معنا في الملتقى 




عزيزى عجبنى موضوعك بشدو وحاولت التحميل ولك الراوبط غيرموجودة
برجاء اعادة الرفع او ارسالها لى على البريد الاتي [email protected] gmail.com
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم .
رد باقتباس

أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكنك الاطلاع و تحميل كتاب اخي محمود حازم من الرابط التالي , مع العلم انني قمت برفع نسخة كتاب اخي محمود في نفس موضوعه , من باب التيسير على اخواننا في رفع الملف اي بامكانك رفع الملف من هنا , في الصفحة الثانية من موضوع اخي محمود حازم 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44251&page=2​*


----------



## ashrafs3000 (3 مارس 2007)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك فمازالت الامة بخير الى يوم القيامة . 
نعم قمت بتحميل الملف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود نظمى (4 مارس 2007)

فى انتظار تحفتك القادمة والله الموفق


----------



## ابو الهن (5 مارس 2007)

في الحقيقة لا استطيع ان اضيف على ما تفضل به المهندس نهر النيل فهو على ما يبدو ذو خبرة طويلة ولكني سارتب لك الافكار فقط ، لعمل برنامج زمني يلزمك الاتي
1- ان تكون ذو خبرة في استعمال احد البرامج الخاصة بذلك مثل البريمافيرا او المايكروسوفت برجكت .
2- يجب ان يكون لديك خبرة جيدة او ممتازة في تنفيذ المشاريع المختلفة .
3- معرفة المدة الزمنية النعاقدية للمشروع .
4- جداول كميات حقيقية وليست تعاقدية اي الجداول المعدة بعد عمل الرسومات التنفيذية (شوب دروونج) .
5- عمل دراسة للمطلوب للمشروع ،معدات عمالة ومواد ثابتة ومواد مستهلكة وكيفية توفيرها حسب امكانيات المقاول .
6- تحديد شكل الدفعات او المسخلصات الشهرية اي معرفة الموارد المالية من المقاول والمالك لترتيب العمل والبنود بناءا عليه .
7- تحديد البنود الرائيسية لبدا العمل والبند الذي يليه بالتتابع حتى لا تتقاطع البنود في طريقة تنفيذها ومراعات موضوع الدفعات في ذلك ان امكن .
ويا اخي العزيز الموضوع كبير وطويل ولكن هذه مختصرات ارجو ان تفيدك وتضعك على الطريق 
والله من وراء القصد والسلام عليكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 مارس 2007)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> مشاركتك أخونا الحبيب م/أشرف أثرت الموضوع و في انتظار المزيد



اشكرك اخونا الحبيب سيف الدين

والموضوع ثري بصاحبه
وبكل من اضافوا فيه

جعل الله اعمالنا له خالصة


----------



## a.m (5 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخواني الكرام 

ashrafs3000 

محمود نظمى

بارك الله فيكم أحبتي في الله

واشكر لكم مروركم الكريم 

و اسأل الله أن ينفعنا و إياكم و أن يثيبنا من فضله و أن يزدنا علما 

و أن يعيننا على أن نكون عونا لإخواننا
و أن يكونوا عونا لنا


اخي الحبيب نهر النييل

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

الموضوع بل الملتقى ثريٌ بك و بكل اخواننا 

اللهم أدم علينا محبتنا في طاعتك يا رب العالمين​*


----------



## mohamed148 (10 مايو 2007)

عند الدخول على الروابط السابقة ظهرت رسالة تفيد بأن تلك الملفات إما أنه تم رفعها أوأنهاإنتهت!


----------



## a.m (10 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



mohamed148 قال:



عند الدخول على الروابط السابقة ظهرت رسالة تفيد بأن تلك الملفات إما أنه تم رفعها أوأنهاإنتهت!

أنقر للتوسيع...



اخي الكريم mohamed148

مشكور على مرورك الكريم

كل الروابط الموجودة في الموضوع تعمل بشكل جيد , لكن الملف الذي ارفقه مشكورا اخونا Eng.Boba

يبدوا انه قد تم الغائه و لا اعرف السبب 

على كل اخي اعتقد ان الموضوع غني بالمعلومات و المرفقات التى تًكرم علينا بها اخواننا في الملتقي 

و هي بدون اي مجاملات رائعة و غنية و اخص بالذكر ما تفضل اخونا محمود جازم بارفاقه لنا ​*


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 مايو 2007)

بجد انا مش فاهم حاج انا عندي مثال وعيز حله
مشروع انشاء محل 
كميه الحفر 50 متو مكعب
كميه الردم 10 متر مكعب طبقه احلال
كميا الخرسانه 2 متر مكعب خرسانه عاديه
كميه الخرسانه المسلحه 7 متر مكعب 
مباني 15000 طوبه 
تشطيبات بلاط 20 متر مربع
تشطيبات دهانات 200 متر مربع 
اعمال نجارة بابين 
اعمال كهرباء 
نفسي حد يقولي اذاي اعمل برنامج زمني لهذا 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 مايو 2007)

عيز رد سريع المثال للتوضيح فقط


----------



## a.m (12 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



م أحمد السنجهاوي قال:



عيز رد سريع المثال للتوضيح فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو ده إيه 
هو ده مشروع بجد و له إيه 

ده عاوز خمس عمال و خلاص , و ما تقلقش نفسك همه ح يقوموا باللازم 
معلش متزعلش مني
أنا شايف انك ح تحفر قاعدة و تصبها و ما بعرفش إذا كان في اعمدة ولا لا , أما الطوب حيتبني فين ؟ و الأبواب حتركبها فين كمان , و الدهان يمكن للأبواب مثلا 


ده بس مداعبة و ما تزعلش منا 


على كل أخي الكريم , باعتبار ده مثال للتوضيح 

أتفضل و متزعلش نفسك

أولا كما قلت سابقا أنا مش متخصص بس عندي بحمد الله ما يمكن أن أفيدك به 

لكن بشكل مختصر 

طيب أنت بتقول 

كميه الحفر 50 متر مكعب
كميه الردم 10 متر مكعب طبقه إحلال
كمية الخرسانة 2 متر مكعب خرسانة عاديه
كميه الخرسانة المسلحة 7 متر مكعب 
مباني 15000 طوبه 
تشطيبات بلاط 20 متر مربع
تشطيبات دهانات 200 متر مربع 
أعمال نجارة بابين 
أعمال كهرباء

مش كده 

طيب تعال نفكر شوية مع بعض
تسلسل العمل أزاي حيكون 
أيه هو العمل إلي مش ممكن أنفذه إلا بعد انتهاء عمل آخر 
إيه العمل إلى ممكن أنفذه و ممكن أن أنفذ عمل آخر معه

و إيه و إيه و إيه

طيب نرجع للموضوع المطروح و نقول 

50 م3 حفر ح أنفذهم أزاي , بالعمال , بالجرافة , بالحفارة , طبيعة الأرض إيه , صخر , تربة ضعيفة , تربة متراصة , كل ده ح يحدد الزمن اللازم لتنفيذ العمل مش كده و ح يعطيني فكرة كم من الوقت يلزمني للتنفيذ 

أزاي : بما أني اعلم كمية الحفر, و طبيعة التربة , وكمان بعرف إنتاجية , العامل و الجرافة و الحفارة , إذا عند تحديد من سينفذ هذا العمل سأعرف كم من الوقت يلزمني لتنفيذه 

هذا من ناحية 

الناحية الثانية 

تسلسل العمل الطبيعي إيه ؟

1-	حفر
2-	صب خرسانة النظافة
3-	صب خرسانة القواعد
4-	صب رقاب الأعمدة إن وجدت
5-	أعمال الطمم
6-	أعمال ألرصفه إن وجدت
7-	أعمال صب المدة الأرضية 
8-	أعمال صب الأعمدة و الجدران
9-	أعمال صب العقدة و يتخلله التمديدات الكهربائية و الميكانيكية
10-	ثم صب أعمدة وجدران الطابق العلوي 
11-	ثم العقدة 
12-	ثم يبدأ عمل الطوب
13-	ثم التمديدات الكهربائية
14-	ثم القصارة و يتخلله تركيب حلوق الأبواب
15-	ثم أعمال البلاط
16-	ثم الدهان
17-	ثم تركيب الأبواب و الشبابيك
18- ثم الأعمال الخارجية إن وجدت

طيب مش ممكن اصب نظافة إلا بعد انتهاء أعمال الحفر ( طبعا في المشاريع الكبيرة يمكن أن تتداخل الأعمال يعني عند تنفيذ جزء من حفر المشروع أقوم بأعمال النظافة و أنا مستمر في أعمال الحفر ) 

و مش ممكن اصب خرسانة القواعد إلا بعد صب النظافة

و مش ممكن اصب رقاب الأعمدة إلا بعد انتهاء صب القواعد 

و مش ممكن ابدأ بأعمال الطمم إلا بعد إنهاء صب القواعد 

و هكذا 

و الأمر الأخر


البند أو العمل الواحد يحتاج إلى عدة أمور لإنهاء تنفيذه 

يعني صب الأعمدة مثلا 

أولا نقوم بأعمال الطوبار الأولى ( تعليم و تركيب الأساور أو ما يعرف بالحطة )

ثم التسليح

ثم الطوبار و الإغلاق و التو زين


ثم التسليم 

ثم الصب

و بعد بضعة أيام ( 3 أيام )

ابدأ بفك الطوبار 

إذا كل ذلك هو من الزمن اللازم لإتمام بند صب الأعمدة , و هو ما ينطبق على باقي الأعمال 



ألان لو أخذنا بند الطوب

لاحظ انه لا يمكنك المباشرة فيه إلا بـ 

أ‌-	إنهاء صب العقدة 
ب‌-	مرور الفترة اللازمة لترك طوبار العقدة قبل بدء أعمال الفك
ت‌-	الزمن الذي يستغرقه فك العقدة و تعزيل خشب الطوبار 

أي لو فرضنا أن صب العقدة تم في 1-1-07

نحتاج إلى 12 يوم قبل بدء فك الطوبار ( الفترة تعتمد على طول الفتحة , و تحدد عادة بطول الفتحة الأكبر مضروبة بـ 2 ) 

ثم عملية الفك و التعزيل تحتاج إلى 4 أيام على الأقل 

إذا تاريخ بدء العمل في بند الطوب هو 


بعد انتهاء خرسانة العقدة بـ 16 يوم أي 18-1-07 يكون تاريخ بدء العمل في الطوب 

و هكذا 

طبعا هذا كله كلام نظري بينما في المشاريع الكبيرة 

يجب أن يتم تحديد الكميات و الإنتاجيات بشكل دقيق و منه يتم استخراج برنامج العمل 

و منه يتم تحديد المسار الحرج و ........ كما يتم تحديد الأعياد و أيام العطل و ....


على كل أخي الكريم يمكنك الاستفادة مما قدمه لنا أخونا الكريم محمود حازم في شرحه الوافي و الرائع من خلال ما قام برفعه في ملتقى الإدارة​*


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

thx alot sir


----------



## a.m (6 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



E.Mohamed Hendy قال:



thx alot sir

أنقر للتوسيع...


مشكور اخي على مرورك الكريم​*


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 أغسطس 2007)

والله انا زعلان جدا منك يا باش مهندس علشان التريقه اللي قدمتهالي وانا اسف علي الاستفسار وانا حزين لاني لم اكن اتوقع هذا ولكن باستمراري بقراة الرساله لا يسعني الات ان اتقدم لكم بجزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 أغسطس 2007)

الله ينور عليكم انا فرضت هذا المثال للتوضيح فقط


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 أغسطس 2007)

انا محتاج لبرنامج برنامج زمني


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## a.m (10 أغسطس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الغالي 

م أحمد السنجهاوي

جزاك الله خيرا 

الحكاية مش محتاجة اي زعل اخي الحبيب , فقط احببت ان يكون في الموضوع شئ من الدعابة عسى ان تزرع على شفاهكم البسمة 

و على كل حال حققك علينا و تقبل اعتزاري و احترامي الخالص 


و اشكرك من كل قلبيى على رقيق كلماتك و ذوقك و لطفك 

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا ​*


----------



## Elassal (30 أغسطس 2007)

هل يوجد عند اي شخص معدلات عمل الشبكات


----------



## Elassal (30 أغسطس 2007)

م/ أحمد السنجهاوي : إن سمحت لي أن اعلق علي غضبك من am فأسمح لي أن أقول لك إنك ملكش حق لأن الراجل كتر خيره بذل مجهود يستحق الشكر عليه و إن لم ينال رضاك


----------



## الدويغرى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

يا اخوانى 
أرجوكم برنامج زمنى لمشروع من الألف للياء لوتكرمتم وفى الامثله إفاده 
ننتظر ردكم


----------



## a.m (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا

Elassal

الدويغرى

مشكورين على المرور الكريم 

مشكورة جدا اختي الكريمة Elassal  على ذوقك و كرمك و مجاملتك , اما بخصوص تعليقك على ما جاء به اخونا الكريم م/ أحمد السنجهاوي , بعد تقديم اعتزازي بمداخلتك لكن اوضح ان اخونا الكريم لم يكن يعبر عن غضب بقدر ما كان يقابل المداعبة بمثلها فله منا كل الشكر و التقدير ايضا 

اخي الكريم الدويغرى يمكنك الاتطلاع على ما قدمه اخونا الكريم محمود حازم في ملتقى الاداره فهو بلا اي مجاملات رائع و شافي و كافي , و شرح ميسر و متسلسل من A - Z

اكرر شكري و اعتزازي بكم جميعا ​*


----------



## ناصر حاكمي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*طلب خجول*

السلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز ممكن ان تساعدني في الحصول على برنامج الخلاطات الخرسانه الجاهزه لجميع العيارات 

واي شي يتعلق بهذا الخصوص 

ولك الشكر


----------

